# FS: 20G tank combo, 3M sand and Misc Equipment



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Standard footprint 20G tank, stand, lid, light, HOB filter w/ 6 pads, gravel, heater, extra bulb and 2 ornaments $50



Used Rena XP3 Canister filter comes with some used/rinsed filter pads. (no bio media) Sold

Rinsed 5 gallon pail of black 3M colorquartz sand (over 50lbs) $35 if you bring a bucket to exchange and $5 more if you want mine! Filled my 75G about 2.5".



2 x Optima Air pumps $10 for both
Marina Breeding trap $3
Net Breeder box $5
Elite 35 HOB filter $5
Aqua Tech 20-40 HOB filter $5
Fluval104/204 impeller/shaft assembly, 204 Impeller $10 for both
Magnetic algae scrapper $3
3 x Resin Ornaments $10 for the 3 
Barron's "Cichlids" and "Lake Tang Cichlids" books Free with purchase
Background Free with purchase 


4 x Small "cichlid stone" caves $15 for all 4
4 Med and 5 small plastic plants $10 for the lot



Gravel $5 (Rubbermaid container not included)
Bucket of sand Free with purchase



Pickup in Maple Ridge.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

so the 55 gallon tank comes with the stand and light for $75?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

spadez said:


> so the 55 gallon tank comes with the stand and light for $75?


Yes.

Bump it up for a couple of good deals!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it have a full hinged glass lid? Or is it just one stip of glass covering only half?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Does it have a full hinged glass lid? Or is it just one stip of glass covering only half?


No hinged lid. Just a strip of glass but 55G hinged lids are easy to find being it's a very common size.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

TTT. Will take an AC110 (in good condition) as partial trade on either setup. May also be interested in other equipment for partial or full trade.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Added a XP3 canister and the 55G is sold!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump. Added 3M black sand!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump to the top!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

wow smoking deal on the 20g setup and everything else if I wasn't trying to downsize I would already be there!! I know your stuff is all in excellent condition!! 

Good luck with the sale my friend!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just to confirm what's left and the costs:

Rena XP3 Canister filter $65 (Missing suction cups)

20G complete kit with stand $55

5G pail full of rinse 3M Colorquartz black sand $45 ($40 if you bring a 5G pail to replace mine)

If someone has a good working AC110 to trade I'll knock off $40 from any one item.


----------



## shibuiyaro (Oct 14, 2010)

Dont waste your time. The 20 gal for sale is not the one in the picture. I had to drive over an hour to make that discovery.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

shibuiyaro said:


> Dont waste your time. The 20 gal for sale is not the one in the picture. I had to drive over an hour to make that discovery.


I had two identical setups. Sold one with nothing included and the second one comes with all the equipment/ornaments listed. The photo in the first post is of the first empty setup but the two setups are indentical. Sorry you had to travel all this way but I wasn't going to sell you my 30G cube when you decided you liked it better.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is this setup any different than the one in my first post? Yeah it has a black background and all the goodies inside but it's same size, brand, color everything.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw the tank today. Nice tank, great deal, great seller.


----------



## shibuiyaro (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't "decide" I liked the 30 gallon better. The original picture looks like a cube tank, which is what I was looking for. You say it's the same? Doesn't look that way to me, but if you say so. Obviously you are able to post a picture of the real tank. I'd advise you do that in the future.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ they look the same to me.. if anything the angle the 2nd pic is taken looks more like a cube.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> ^ they look the same to me.. if anything the angle the 2nd pic is taken looks more like a cube.


Ditto. Nice looking tank though. My old Aqueon didn't look anything like that. Maybe the stand makes it look cubish.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

shibuiyaro said:


> I didn't "decide" I liked the 30 gallon better. The original picture looks like a cube tank, which is what I was looking for. You say it's the same? Doesn't look that way to me, but if you say so. Obviously you are able to post a picture of the real tank. I'd advise you do that in the future.


I will do that from now on but I would suggest reading the ads thoroughly and asking clarifying questions before making such a long trip. I never once claimed it to be a cube tank and to me the picture was clear enough showing a standard 20G. I'm really sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

To the top please.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Added some Misc equipment. Bump it up!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunday bump!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

XP3 is gone, bump for the rest!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy May long bump!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Price drop bump! For larger $$$ amounts I may be able to meet at IPU Burnaby...


----------

